# Compliment the MBTI type above you



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

The title says it all. It's a game.

Just say positive things.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

INTJ's seem to be so purposeful. That's cool.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm fascinated by Ti, I'm being sincere, it's supposedly my 3rd function.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Raichan said:


> I'm fascinated by Ti, I'm being sincere, it's supposedly my 3rd function.


I'm Ti-dom! Bet you're jealous!


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

raichu said:


> I'm Ti-dom! Bet you're jealous!


That isn't a compliment


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Raichan said:


> That isn't a compliment


 I'm really jealous that your Fe is auxiliary. In all honesty, Ti is kind of a nuisance, and I wish I had more Feelingness so I wouldn't accidentally be rude to people all the time.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

raichu said:


> I'm really jealous that your Fe is auxiliary. In all honesty, Ti is kind of a nuisance, and I wish I had more Feelingness so I wouldn't accidentally be rude to people all the time.


Fe can be very draining, I need a stronger Ti to curb some of my paranoia.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Raichan said:


> Fe can be very draining, I need a stronger Ti to curb some of my paranoia.


It's also really awkward being Ti-dom during really emotional times, because I have to try to remind myself to look upset. Then everyone thinks I don't care and I'm a horrible human being and stuff. When my grandma died, I had to hide in my room so that nobody would see how not-upset I looked. Like, feeling too much might be draining, but having to fake feeling is tiring, too.

Edit: In 6th grade one of my teachers died, and when the principal told us, I had classic ISTP blank-face, and one of my friends actually got mad at me for not looking upset enough. >.< Not that I didn't care, but I just don't show it like other people do, you know?


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

Raichu is cooler than Pikachu. And people with Ti dominance tend to rock.


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

indeed they do


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Solfonny said:


> Raichu is cooler than Pikachu.


INDEED HE IS!

Oscar's one of the few sesame street characters I don't want to strangle. Along with Cookie Monster.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

You have steve job's personality type


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

You are a strategist


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

um, I guess INFJs have some interesting ideas about things


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

unknown personalities= stereotype less


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

You guys are like ENTP's in a way. You're likely to see things with an objective mind and an innovative way of thinking. As long as the ego doesn't get out of hand.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

You guys just don't give a shit what people think. I wish I were like that.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

You guys are so authentic and exude romanticism.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

You guys seem to have endless patience with problem-solving sorts of stuff sometimes, I admire your relative persistence.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

You guys are so cool, don't-give-a-shit. You even have a thread on your forum about hating ENTPs, like its some badge of pride or something.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

You guys are pretty badass. Extremely intelligent and yet, in my experience, oddly hardcore. I love hanging out with your type!!


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

ENFPs, join me in our appreciation of novelty! I've never met one of you in real life, but can imagine how awesome it would be to accomplish a task with you.
ENFP: Well, what if we approach the puzzle like this?
ESFP: Yeah! And we can get it to work like this!
*high-five ensues upon solution*


----------



## Sophia12 (Apr 18, 2012)

ESFP's, you're always so bubbly and cute!! Honestly, there is never a time when you don't make me laugh


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

INFJs seem like they would be really pleasant and interesting to be around. I would like to get to know one sometime.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

INTPs are thinkers. Thinking is good.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

You unknown types are such a fun mystery to solve!!! Almost the most exciting type.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Boolean11 said:


> You have steve job's personality type


But the person above you is an ISTP and Steve Jobs is ENTP 



KateMarie999 said:


> You unknown types are such a fun mystery to solve!!! Almost the most exciting type.


I never met an ENFP in real life, but I bet, you guys would be an INTJ's bestfriend


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

You guys make me laugh with how much information you can spit out in a short amount of time. It's kinda cute.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Vanderlyle said:


> ENFPs, join me in our appreciation of novelty! I've never met one of you in real life, but can imagine how awesome it would be to accomplish a task with you.
> ENFP: Well, what if we approach the puzzle like this?
> ESFP: Yeah! And we can get it to work like this!
> *high-five ensues upon solution*


This isn't far off, actually. With my ESFP friend, our "puzzles" unsurprisingly are usually questions of ethics/beliefs. There is way more depth to ESFPs than many goofy MBTI descriptions account for.

I wanted to reply to this, but I realize I'm kinda...inadvertently complimenting the wrong type. But I'd rather compliment ESFPs than my own type anyway.

So, uh, the next person gets to address @KateMarie999 and me, together. We wait with bated breath.


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

To the ENFPs^ You can charm about anyone you get your mind into, you're expected to say funny stuff--which you're good at. But also unexpectedly say some clever stuff, which surprises a few persons. You always seem to leave a good impression in people.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> But the person above you is an ISTP and Steve Jobs is ENTP
> 
> 
> 
> I never met an ENFP in real life, but I bet, you guys would be an INTJ's bestfriend


After looking at Jobs closely, I started to doubt as to whether the guy was actually an ENTP since he seemed to have introverted tendencies. But the more I dug the hole, the more I became speculative that he was an introverted or a "Te Ni" type especially when one of his childhood friends described him as an introvert. (you can see my thought process in that Steve Jobs INTJ thread). Jobs was really rigid, controlling and inflexible. Apple was run like a dictatorship, that is not a very ENTP like character, so firm doubts were insert for the ENTP persona. 

The more I even read and watched the long detailed interviews, the more I became convinced that he was influenced more by the "subject", introverted (ENTPs are bouncy lively jumping from idea to idea unless when looking internally strongly). Plus his intuition is the one which striked me as "subjective". Anyways, after then finally deciding to read Walter Issacson's biography, getting into socionics and better knowledged about about Jung plus Celebrity type's weird ISTP typing. His type became even far more confusing to determine since it was just too strange, the guy had very odd mannerisms. But that lead me more to dismiss ENTP entirely and think that he may have been even some kind of NF as a random possibility. 

However after I began to dial things in I began to realise that Se and Ni was quite certain; the guy wanted control and domination plus when critiquing things from his sensing perspective (see SivsNi... below). it was evident that it was "Se" instead since he did not do his crituqe under a "lens" of focus. He just critiqued what was there simply, he wouldn't really tell you strongly "why" through implication that there was a subjective lens. Things either looked "shit" or where "insanely great" as there were presented to him. His intuition is what looked focused since when exploring uncharted territory, he always stayed attuned to the subject and not the object, he just didn't seem to respect the integrity of the object ("Ne"). 

But anyway, what broke the NT assumption in total was realising that he was a judger and surprisingly subjective as he had a subjective criteria put in place plus the sensing was strong and objective; Plus Se folks can easily be obnoxious and ruthlessly honest without looking at the intended consequences of their actions, they bias themselves against the present. Jobs simply didn't care that his "uber" rude behaviour had side effects; He complained more so about the tiny details, he was a total negativitist. His feelings were really badly handled and really looked like something of the inferior. The bottom line is that it is a really strange and complicated story with the guy.


*Si vs. Ni: a focus on one's environment and how it's affecting one's physical state vs. a focus on a situation's development over time and other underlying meanings

Se vs. Ne: active acquisition, control, and organization of visible territory and objects vs. active search for and development of invisible potential and emerging situations
*


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, we're awesome; need I say more?


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

INTJ - awesomeness. Enough said.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Boolean11 said:


> After looking at hobs closely, I started to doubt as to whether the guy was actually an ENTP since he seemed to have introverted tendencies. But the more I dug the hole, the more I became certain that he was an introverted or a "Te Ni" type especially when one of his childhood friends described him as an introvert. (you can see my thought process in that Steve Jobs INTJ thread). Jobs was really rigid, controlling and inflexible. Apple was run like a dictatorship, that is not a very ENTP like character, so firm doubts were insert for the ENTP persona.
> 
> The more I read and watched the long detailed interviews, the more I became convinced that he was influenced more by the "subject", introverted. Plus his intuition is the one which striked me as subjective. Anyways, after then finally deciding to read Walter Issacson's biography, getting into socionics and better knowledged about about Jung plus Celebrity type's weird ISTP typing. His type became even far more confusing to type since it was just too strange, the guy had very odd mannerisms. But that lead me more to dismiss ENTP entirely and think that he may have been even some kind of NF as a random possibility. However after I began to dial things in I began to realise that Se and Ni was definitely certain; the guy wanted control and domination plus when critiquing things from his sensing perspective, it was evident that it was "Se" instead since it did not do his crituqe under a "lens" of focus. He just critiqued what was there simply, he wouldn't really tell you strongly "why" through implication that there was a subjective lens. Things either looked "shit" or where "insanely great" as there were presented to him. His intuition is what looked focused since when exploring uncharted territory, he always stayed attuned to the subject and not the object, he just didn't seem to respect the integrity of the object.
> 
> ...


Oh ok. But I always think he is an ENTP. Well, I have to research before giving any opinion.
@SoulScream

+1 xD


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't understand why people just don't take the discussions to PM, and use this thread for what it is supposed to be used for: you know... complementing the type above you. 

But INTJs are so intelligent that I guess they know something I don't, which explains why this has become the "type Steve Jobs" thread. Because they really are smart smart people 

*yes I'm grouchy*


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

INFPs are very likeable people, I must say in my experience with my brother's gf. Always happy, bubbly, accepting, humble, and nice.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> Oh ok. But I always think he is an ENTP. Well, I have to research before giving any opinion.
> @_SoulScream_
> 
> +1 xD


listen to this:




http://www.celebritytypes.com/istp.php (too bad they haven't written an article explaining their decision yet)











http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=Logical_Intuitive_Introtim (NiTe)
http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=LSI (TiSe)
http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=LIE (TeNi)
http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=ILE (NeTi)

Plus the guy was just an editor whose job was just to control the vision, he had no technical skills of what so ever. Bill Gates an ENTJ, looked downed on him for not being able to write code, even simple code itself.


----------



## Julian Bocking (Jul 17, 2012)

Oooooh, just my luck, I got an INTJ.
Anyway INTJs are pretty awesome, because they are like the less sociable, more organised versions of ENTPs (who are clearly superior to all other MBTIs ). Anyway its cool that we have the same function order, so I guess we would see the world in a very similar, yet very different kind of way (the order being Nx,Tx,Fx,Sx).


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

The Ne-Ti mind is a fantastic thing.

Honestly, there is very little in this world that is more exhilarating than a conversation with an ENTP about a subject of mutual interest. Ne-pong is a magical thing, and the way Ti tracks and organizes data... It's fascinating to talk to someone who has the same breadth of interests as I do, but a wholly different perspective on them.

Plus, y'all are hilarious and have sexy smirks.


----------



## WarriorDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't know where I'd be without ENFP's. You guy's are so fun. You manage to turn every situation into something fun and interesting and seem to make me feel 'lighter' and make me smile whenever I'm around you.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

INFPs are so cool and imaginative and I can't wait to read your stories. Plus you're Fi dominant, which can't be beat.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

ISFP's greatly intrigue me with their differentness. I think that your world must be more interesting than mine in a number of ways, and I would like to be able to see through your eyes (metaphorically speaking - of course I would really like to borrow the part of your brain that processes information, including that from the optic nerve...As a teenager, my actual eyes are probably in better shape).


----------



## mooray (Nov 22, 2011)

The only INTP that I know (err am close to) got a 35 on his ACT...that's pretty impressive


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

ISFPs are good painters, are you good for anything else? :laughing:


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

ISFPs are good at living in the moment.


----------



## Peripatetic (Jul 17, 2012)

You infps have the richest inner worlds. I wish I could hang out in your daydreamy head for a bit.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

You INTJs are out-of-this-world.


----------



## TheRedPyro (Jul 1, 2010)

You INTJ's are awesome, you always seem to have an answer for my wanton curiousity...

Me: Snakes are cool! I wonder how they can eat stuff bigger than their heads though...
INTJ: The dislocate their jaws
Me: ...........AWESOME!

Kinda like that^^^ =P


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

You guys have a really high capacity for compassion.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

You guys are one of the most interesting people that I have ever met.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

INTJs are hot. As a Ne dom, I'm programmed to be attracted to Ni doms. Sorry, not sorry.
Otherwise, INTJs are way better at finding a way to verbally outsmart someone than I am. I tend to flounder. You guys are just ass-kickers in general.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

ENTPs are charming, eccentric and brave. Or so it has been said. I suppose you fit that description.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

ESFPs are the life of the party. A fun is never fun without them.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Ni-doms are hot...oh wait..damn! Title beat me to it! But really, you guys are pretty enticing.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Ni and Ne doms are cute. I have a crush on this one Ni dom, but Im afraid he doesnt like me. Your eyes are so bright and mesmerizing. 

Te and Ti doms are brilliant and quick, but especially Te doms.


----------



## Honn (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks ESFPs for removing my apathy and making my social life better


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

INTPs really know how to make logical sense out of an INFPs messy thoughts and ideas. XD Very helpful.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

I know one INFP in real life, and she is very charming, child-like, accepting, friendly, and warm. Not to mention, she's interesting.


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

The one INTJ I know is really good at playing devil's advocate, and I appreciate him for helping me learn to look deeper at all sides of a topic before deciding what my opinion on it is.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't really know much about the ISFJs except the explanations about the type around the web. But from what I know they seem like a really good people. They have qualities that I admire


----------



## amucha (Jul 24, 2011)

entps are charming and delightfully mischievous and interesting and imaginative and open-minded and swell as fuck.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

You guys are thoughtful and insightful, the world could use a lot more INTP's.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

You ENTPs are so awesome and smart and charming that I'm complimenting ENTPs again. <3


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

INFPs are fun, cute, and interesting.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

INTPs are deliberate and are sometimes very charming.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I've always fallen for the INFJ girl in the past, sexiest type for sure.


----------



## mackenzye (Sep 19, 2012)

ENTP's are so creative and inspiring.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

ENTJs have both a vision for the future and the courage to actually make it happen.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

I love how INFJ's seem to have the qualities of a leader but can stilll focus inwards and retain a unique perspective. (I may just be thinking of my sister...)


----------



## TrialByFire (Sep 17, 2012)

INFP's are imagintive and creative i somewhat envy there ability to express themselves so proficiently, whenever i take on a creative endeavor i go to my INFP friend for help for this reason.


----------



## WarriorDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

ISTP's are so effortlessly cool. I love how you guys just don't care what others think and damn! I love ISTP's dry sense of humor!!


----------



## Yadids (Jan 7, 2012)

Ah INFPs, how much I love you fools!
You are a complete enigma to me, knowing you is like trying to solve a Rubik's Cube. It is purely awesome. You are childish and very modest in your way of doing things and aren't afraid to speak the truth. You laugh at the silliest of things. The only type that can bring out my sappy and soft side. 
(Actually I hate you for that.)


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

ENTPs as all Ne doms are great in conversations...that and they often take an action to make projects. 
Random enthusiasm is great thing as well.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

INFP... you guys are so sweet! roud:I just want to use smiley faces and exclamation marks!!:happy:


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

Ah, it's like looking in a mirror. And we all know how that goes. :wink:


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Oooh, let's spend time patting each other on the back and talking about how grrrreat we are!! More exclamation points!!


----------



## jdbullet23 (Jan 25, 2012)

INTPs are not only smarter than me, have deeper thoughts than I do, and are cooler than I am, but all the INTPs I know have an amazing fashion sense ...

Coincidence? I think not. INTPs simply must be the people on the earth who have it all.

PS: Evidence that you people must be smarter than I am, before I edited this post, "coincidence" was spelled "cooincidence." It's official; I am inferior. Good day.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Smarter? Pfffff, as if!
(This INTP is only an okay dresser, btw )

The ESTPs who come to mind have great sense, are hilarious, fun, have a cute and hidden soft side, and get shit moving. Good stuff!


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

INTPs are ideal friends for me. You guys seem to completely understand what I think and how I feel and seem to just always be in sync with me. Also, you're very intelligent. Respect.


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

Echoe said:


> Smarter? Pfffff, as if!
> (This INTP is only an okay dresser, btw )
> 
> The ESTPs who come to mind have great sense, are hilarious, fun, have a cute and hidden soft side, and get shit moving. Good stuff!


we think, we eat, we sleep, we play games. what more is there to us? oh yeah... we think about things going on in the world and how to make it better (obama could learn a bit from a republic/senate of us.).
/edit: i hate being ninja'd.... we come up with the thoughts, which inspire you, and you in return debate our thoughts. and your really good at it.....


----------

